# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Tvärbanan

## antti

Käväisin Tukholmassa, ja siellä matkustin pätkän tvärbanalla, eli sanokapa viisaammat matkustinko metrolla ( melko identtinen modernimpien metrovaunujen kanssa ), skurulla vai stogella. Tämä tvärbana näyttää kulkevan suuremman osan reittiään omia kaistoja, mutta oli myös pätkä missä mentiin tavallista katua ja rahastuksen hoiti konduktööri.

----------


## 339-DF

Onneksi olkoon Antti, olet viestissäsi onnistunut kiteyttämään * pikaratikan*  ominaisuudet! Tarvittaessa kadulla kuin ratikka, enimmäkseen omalla uralla kuin juna, joskus jopa tunnelissa kuin metro... Nimestä huolimatta - tai ehkä juuri sen ansiosta - pääsit perille nopeasti ja tehokkaasti!

Tvärbana on juuri se, mitä Helsingin seudulla niin kovasti pelätään. Kunhan meillä on vastaava rata Viikkiin tai Jokerina, niin siihen loppuvat hölynpölypuheet lentokenttämetroista sun muista, ja mihinkäs metrotoimiston miehet sitten pääsevät verovaroja tuhlailemaan  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Käväisin Tukholmassa, ja siellä matkustin pätkän tvärbanalla, eli sanokapa viisaammat matkustinko metrolla ( melko identtinen modernimpien metrovaunujen kanssa ), skurulla vai stogella.


Noista kolmesta vaihtoehdosta vastaus on "skurulla". (Sääli, että palstan taso on vajonnut sellaiseksi, että rehelliseen tieteellis-tekniseen kysymykseen vastattaessa pitää sotkea omia liikennepoliittisia turhautumisiaan ylempänä olevan "vastauksen" esimerkin osoittamalla tavalla...)
Skurun väylä voi olla luonteeltaan hyvinkin monenlainen. Meillä on Suomessa on juuri tällä hetkellä raitioteitä vain Helsingissä ja Helsingin tämänhetkisten raitioteiden väylät noudattelevat pääosin katuverkon linjauksia ja raide on urakiskoa lukuun ottamatta eräitä hallialueiden ratapihoja yms. Raitiotie voisi kulkea yhtä lailla muusta liikenteestä täysin eristettynä ja linjaus voi täysin hyvin kulkea kokonaan omassa maastokäytävässään. Tällaisillakin (pika)raitioteillä yleensä hyväksytään se, että matkustajat voivat pysäkeillä (asemilla) kävellä raiteiden yli puolelta toiselle. 
Tukholmassa todellakin kevyen raideliikenteen (= muut kuin Pendeltåg ja Tunnelbana) puolella käytetään rahastajia. Rahastajat varmasti aiheuttavat tietyt kustannukset, mutta toisaalta pummilla matkustaminen vaikeutuu ja toisaalta myös turvallisuuden tunne lisääntyy. Vandalismia järjestelyn voisi olettaa ehkäisevän.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tvärbana - pikaraitiotie kulkee sekä katuradalla (kuten raitiovaunu), tunneleissa ja eristetyillä osuuksilla (kuten metro) sekä myös lyhyen matkaa yleisen liikenteen rautatiellä Liljeholmenin kohdalla (kuten paikallisjuna).

Pikaraitiotiestä ja kaupunkiraideliikenteen muodoista tiivistetyt tietopaketit:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pikaraitiotie
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaupunkiraideliikenne

Nähdäkseni nimitys "skuruksi" ei oikein ole osuva, koska "skuru" on nimenomaan HKL:n raitiovaunuihin viittaava nimitys. Helsingin raitiotie on 1960-luvulta 2000-luvulle asti poliittisesti haluttu pitää vain kantakaupungin alueella liikkuvana, katuihin sidottuna järjestelmänä.

----------


## vko

> Pikaraitiotiestä ja kaupunkiraideliikenteen muodoista tiivistetyt tietopaketit:
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pikaraitiotie
> http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaupunkiraideliikenne


Mainittakoon tässä, koska Wikipedian sivuilta ei tätä heti suoraan näy: kyseisien sivujen tekstit on kirjoittanut lähes täysin Mikko Laaksonen itse, joten ne (varsinkin pikaratikka-sivu) ovat tietenkin erittäin pikaraitiotiemyönteisiä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Olen toki kirjoittanut ko. sivut suureksi osaksi itse, mutta tavoitteenani on ollut kirjoittaa nimenomaan mahdollisimman neutraalit tietopaketit ajantasaisen tiedon mukaan. 

Tarkoituksena oli nimenomaan tehd&#228; faktapaketit, joihin voi tarvittaessa linkata esimerkiksi t&#228;llaisesta keskustelusta.

Esimerkiksi pikaraitiotiesivuille kirjoitin mahdollisimman selke&#228;sti mm. t&#228;m&#228;n foorumin keskustelun sek&#228; vastaavan englanninkielisen sivun mukaan argumentit sek&#228; pikaraitiotien puolesta eik&#228; vastaan.

Kirjoittamiani tekstej&#228; ei ole ennen t&#228;t&#228; keskustelua protestoitu eik&#228; vaadittu korjattaviksi. Jos joku pit&#228;&#228; niit&#228; puolueellisina tai v&#228;&#228;ristelevin&#228;, korjatkoon!

----------


## Antero Alku

> (S&#228;&#228;li, ett&#228; palstan taso on vajonnut sellaiseksi, ett&#228; rehelliseen tieteellis-tekniseen kysymykseen vastattaessa pit&#228;&#228; sotkea omia liikennepoliittisia turhautumisiaan ylemp&#228;n&#228; olevan "vastauksen" esimerkin osoittamalla tavalla...)


Noh noh. Tv&#228;rbanan (erisnimi) nimitys (yleisnimi) Ruotsissa ja ruotsinkielell&#228; on "snabbsp&#229;rv&#228;g". Se k&#228;&#228;ntyy suomeksi "pikaraitiotie". Eik&#228; ole mitenk&#228;&#228;n v&#228;&#228;rin sanoa se puhekieliseen tyyliin "pikaratikka".

Lis&#228;ksi on syyt&#228; todeta, ett&#228; t&#228;m&#228; nimittely sille, mit&#228; on Tv&#228;rbanan tai moni muu uusi tai nykyaikainen raideliikennej&#228;rjestelm&#228;, on edelleen varsin hakusessa nimenomaan ammattipiireiss&#228;.

Englanninkielinen yleisnimi on "Light Rail", joka on puoli vuosisataa sitten tarkoittanut kevyesti rakennettuja paikallisrautateit&#228;. "Light Rail" -termill&#228; nimitet&#228;&#228;n nyt melkein kaikkea mahdollista henkil&#246;raideliikennett&#228;, joka on toteutettu v&#228;h&#228;nkin kevyemmin kuin rautatiet ja metrot sellaisina, kuin niit&#228; rakennettiin 1800-luvun lopulta 1960-luvun loppuun ennen Saksan Stadtbahneja. Ja kuten Helsingin metro on rakennettu viel&#228; 1970-luvulla.

Light Rail -nimell&#228; kutsutaan silti monia hyvinkin raskaasti ja j&#228;yk&#228;sti eli metromaisesti rakennettuja j&#228;rjestelmi&#228; silloin, kun niiss&#228; on ilmajohtovirroitus. Kuitenkin englantilaiset itse kutsuvat Docklands railwayta Light Railiksi, vaikka minun mielest&#228;ni t&#228;m&#228; sivukiskovirroitteinen systeemi on automaattinen kevytmetro. Sen vaunutkin ovat raitiovaunun kokoisia, ja osa alkuper&#228;isist&#228; vaunuista onkin nyky&#228;&#228;n Esseniss&#228; raitiovaunuina ilmajohtovirroitukselle ja kuljettajaohjaukseen muutettuina.

Kuvaavaa sekaannukselle on sekin, ett&#228; K&#246;&#246;penhaminan automaattimetroa kutsutaan metroksi. Siell&#228;kin vaunut ovat raitiovaunujen kokoisia. Suurin junapituus on yksi yksikk&#246; (400 hl&#246 :Wink: , kun Saksassa monin paikoin ajetaan raitiovaunuja 2 tai 3 yksik&#246;n junina. Rata on tunneleineen toki raskaasti ja kalliisti rakennettu, mutta kalusto on kevyemp&#228;&#228;n ja pienemp&#228;&#228; kuin raitioteill&#228;. Oikeampi nimitys olisi kevytmetro, joka kuvaisi j&#228;rjestelm&#228;n vaatimatonta, raitioteit&#228; pienenp&#228;&#228; kapasiteettia.

Ranskalaiset nimitt&#228;v&#228;tkin omia samanlaisia kevytmetrojaan nimityksell&#228; "m&#233;tro l&#233;ger", joka on suomeksi kevyt metro.

K&#228;yt&#228;nn&#246;ss&#228; Light Rail kuitenkin on useinmiten Tv&#228;rbanan tapaan tunnelissa, kadulla, k&#228;velyalueilla ja erillisradalla kulkeva nykyaikainen raitiovaunuj&#228;rjestelm&#228;.

Saksassa kehitetty Stadtbahn oli alun perin esimetro, mutta se on ollut my&#246;s esikuva sille, mit&#228; kutsutaan Light Railiksi. Maanalainen on saksassa U-Bahn. Mutta silloin, kun ratikka menee tunneliin, siit&#228;kin tulee U-Bahn. Yleisin nimi nykyaikaisille raitioteille Saksassa on edelleen Stadtbahn.

Kaikkein sekaisinta nimittely on t&#228;&#228;ll&#228; Suomessa, jossa ei ole yht&#228;&#228;n nykyaikaisella tavalla tehty&#228; Light Railia, Stadtbahnia tai snabbsp&#229;rv&#228;gi&#228;. HKL:n raitioverkolla on muutamia nykyaikaiseen tapaan rakennettuja p&#228;tki&#228;, mutta ei yht&#228;&#228;n rataa, joka olisi rakennettu nopeata, 80-100 km/h nopeutta varten. Raiteen rakenne, suuntaus ja geometria on kaikkialla sellaista, ett&#228; vaatimaton 60 km/h nopeuskin tuntuu kovalta.

Niinp&#228; meill&#228; ei ole t&#228;lle asialle vakiintunutta nimityst&#228;. Ja niinp&#228; asiantuntemattomat puhuvat v&#228;lill&#228; jopa kevytraitiotiest&#228; tarkoittaessaan raitiotien nykyist&#228;, HKL:n verkkoa kehittyneemp&#228;&#228; muotoa, jonka englannikielisess&#228; nimityksess&#228; esiintyy sana "light", kevyt.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Noh noh. Tvärbanan (erisnimi) nimitys (yleisnimi) Ruotsissa ja ruotsinkielellä on "snabbspårväg". Se kääntyy suomeksi "pikaraitiotie".


Totta ihmeessä Tvärbanan on pikaraitiotie. Se on ollut sitä alusta pitäen ja sellaiseksi se on tarkoitettu. Ei siinä ole mitään "noh noh", vai pitäisikö olla? Kritiikkini kohdistui siihen, että Tukholma-aiheiseen ketjuun oli väännetty mukaan kaiken maailman vainoja Helsingin metrotoimistoa (ja lentokenttämetroakin) kohtaan, mikä tyylinä mielestäni on omiaan karkottamaan foorumilta käyttäjiä. Metrotoimistoa (ja metroa ylipäänsä) arvostelevia juttuja toki voi kirjoitella omiin ketjuihinsa. Itse asiassa niin on jo tehtykin. Miksi siis pitää häiriköidä Ruotsi-aiheisella ketjulla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kritiikkini kohdistui siihen, että Tukholma-aiheiseen ketjuun oli väännetty mukaan kaiken maailman vainoja Helsingin metrotoimistoa (ja lentokenttämetroakin) kohtaan, mikä tyylinä mielestäni on omiaan karkottamaan foorumilta käyttäjiä. Metrotoimistoa (ja metroa ylipäänsä) arvostelevia juttuja toki voi kirjoitella omiin ketjuihinsa. Itse asiassa niin on jo tehtykin. Miksi siis pitää häiriköidä Ruotsi-aiheisella ketjulla?


Anteeksi, en ymmärtänyt kritiikkiäsi tuolla tavoin.

Itseäni ei häirinnyt mitenkään se, että asioita käsitellään foorumissa keskenään niiden yhteyksien perusteella. Niinhän tehdään elävässä elämässäkin (esim Raide-YVA).

Kaikki joukkoliikenteen muodot ovat osittain toistensa vaihtoehtoja, ja tekniikan kehitys on nimenomaan kadottanut raideliikenteen eri muotojen rajat. 339-DF:n kritiikki oli täysin aiheellista, koska pääkaupunkiseudulla ja osin Suomessa yleensä ei myönnetä tapahtunutta kehitystä ja halutaan ylläpitää hisotriallista jakoa ja siihen liitettyjä, osin vääriksi osoittautuneita mielikuvia.

Voisin tässä yhteydessä vaikka kritisoida pikemminkin sitä, että foorumin rakenne on tämän historiallisen lokeroinnin mukainen. Parissakin julkisessa seminaarissa on viime viikolla arvosteltu täysin perustellusti sitä, että Suomessa on vallalla ajatus, jonka mukaan joukkoliikenne on vain raideliikennettä. Siten hyväksytään valtavat investoinnit joukkoliikenteeseen vain raideliikenteenä, bussiliikenteen kehittämisellä ei ole arvoa ja se ei saa maksaa mitään.

Joukkoliikenne on kokonaisuus, jossa bussi on ja tulee aina olemaan se ensimmäinen joukkoliikenteen muoto. Ja sillekin voidaan tehdä vaikka lämmitettyjä pysäkkien odotussaleja tai mitä hyvänsä muuta, mitä rakennetaan vain metrolle ja sillä perusteella kehutaan metroa erinomaisemmaksi kuin muuten paremman palvelun tarjoavaa bussia. Kampin asema onkin myrkkyä metrointoilijoille, sillä yksikään metroasema ei ole lähelläkään tämän bussiaseman tasoa.

Foorumin jako busseihin ja raideliikenteeseen ja sitten vielä erikseen kolmeen raideliikenteen muotoon haittaa näkemästä joukkoliikennettä kokonaisuutena. En jaksa seurata bussifoorumeita, koska siellä on niin paljon välinekeskeistä asiaa, joka minua ei kiinnosta. Mutta tiedän, että hyödyllistä keskustelua jää väliin.

Esimerkkinä lokeroinnin sopimattomuudesta esim. Turku ja Tampere, tulevat ratikkakaupungit. Missä kuuluu käydä keskustelu niiden joukkoliikenteestä kokonaisuutena, kun nykyiset bussiasiat kuuluvat bussipuolelle ja ratikka-asiat erikseen yhteen raitiotie-lokeroon. Tai ehkä kehittämishankkeisiin?

En tällä moiti mitenkään foorumin ylläpitäjiä, sillä he noudattavat vain totuttua käytäntöä ja ajattelutapaa, joka on luonteva varmasti suurimmalle osalle foorumin käyttäjiä. Mutta esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen yleislehteä ei tähän maahan saatu aikaiseksi ilmeisesti pitkälti juuri siksi, että lokeroinnin rikkominen oli alan harrastajille uhka. Harrastajat olisi alussa tavoitettu, jotta heistä olisi saatu perustilaajajoukko, jonka turvin lehti olisi saatu käyntiin. Nyt se ei onnistunut, joten lehti kuoli alkuunsa. Kiinnostusta lehteen kuitenkin tuntuu olevan yhä, sillä näytenumeroita kysellään melkein päivittäin.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Anteeksi, en ymmärtänyt kritiikkiäsi tuolla tavoin.


No hyvä että selvisi näin jälkeen päin.
Palataksemme Tukholmaan ja Tvärbanaan suosittelen kaikille joukkoliikenteestä kiinnostuneille matkustamista Tvärbanalla päästä päähän - vaikka pariinkin kertaan. Systeemi on upea - toki siihen on laitettu kruunuja likoon miljarditasolla. Varmasti hintansa väärti kuitenkin. Tukholmassa kannattaa tutustua myös kaikkiin muihin liikennemuotoihin etanolibusseista ja museoraitioteistä erilaisiin raidejärjestelmiin. Aikaa tutustuminen vain vaatii sen verran, että päiväristeilyllä ei kyllä kovin moneen kohteeseen ennätä. Itse olen tehnyt muutaman vrk:n harrastusreissuja länsinaapurin pääkaupunkiin viimeisen vajaan 20 v aikana useita ja vasta 2002 taisin saada koluttua viimein läpi Norsborgin metrohaaran pääteasemaa myöten (Fittjaan asti olin kyllä mennyt pariinkin kertaan). Roslagsbanan kaikilla haaroilla en ole tainnut käydä pääteasemilla saakka vieläkään...

----------


## Hape

Aiinakin ruotsalaiset itse kutsuvat Tvärbanaa pikaraitiotieksi, ruotsiksi 'snabbspårväg', miksi emme mekin.

----------


## antaeus

> Aiinakin ruotsalaiset itse kutsuvat Tvärbanaa pikaraitiotieksi, ruotsiksi 'snabbspårväg', miksi emme mekin.


Tämä on monta vuotta vanha kirjoitelma mutta ainakin tänään kun kirjoitamme 2008 niin sitä ei kutsuta siksi vaan se on joko ratikka tai yksinkertaisesti "Tvärbanan". Kun rataa rakennettiin niin silloin tavaramerkki oli tosiaankin "snabbspårväg". Mutta se hävisi jostain syystä varsin pian.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kun rataa rakennettiin niin silloin tavaramerkki oli tosiaankin "snabbspårväg". Mutta se hävisi jostain syystä varsin pian.


Nykyäänkin mikä tahansa suunniteltu vastaava järjestelmä täällä on snabbspårväg, ainakin SL:n dokumenteissa. Mutta Tvärbanania en enää siksi ole kuullut kutsuttavan. Eikä Tvärbanan niin snabb edes ole: keskinopeus 30 km/h.

----------


## antaeus

> Nykyäänkin mikä tahansa suunniteltu vastaava järjestelmä täällä on snabbspårväg, ainakin SL:n dokumenteissa. Mutta Tvärbanania en enää siksi ole kuullut kutsuttavan. Eikä Tvärbanan niin snabb edes ole: keskinopeus 30 km/h.


No enpä ole ihan samaa mieltä, viimeksi kun pidennyksestä puhuttiin niin sitähän kutsuttiin Tvärbanan norr ja kaupunkiin rakennettava rata on Tvärbanan city. Ehkäpä jossain työmateriaalissa on se vanhahko nimi mutta kaikissa yleisölle olevassa materiaalissa se on kyllä Tvärbana.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tvärbanan niin snabb edes ole: keskinopeus 30 km/h.


Voi hyvä ihme sentään. 30 km/h on mille tahansa yhtenäisessä kaupunkirakenteessa liikkuvalle välineelle korkeahko keskinopeus. Se on suurempi kuin hyvin monilla pikaraitioteillä. Monilla metroilla keskinopeus on noin 30 km/h. Helsingin metronkaan keskinopeus ei ole kuin noin 45 km/h vaikka pysäkkiväli on niin pitkä kuin on.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 30 km/h on mille tahansa yhtenäisessä kaupunkirakenteessa liikkuvalle välineelle korkeahko keskinopeus. Se on suurempi kuin hyvin monilla pikaraitioteillä.


Niin onkin, mutta niin on Vesakin väärässä. Tvärbanan keskinopeus on alle 24 km/h. Matka-aika on 30 minuuttia ja linjan pituus himpun alle 12 kilometriä.

Tvärbanan keskimääräinen pysäkkiväli on muuten 720 metriä ja bussi-Jokerin 700 metriä. Mutta Jokerin keskinopeus ruuhkassa on 26 km/h (ainakin aikataulun mukaan; jollei aikatauluun päästä, se saattaa suurimmaksi osaksi johtua liian pienestä tarjonnasta).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Voi hyvä ihme sentään. 30 km/h on mille tahansa yhtenäisessä kaupunkirakenteessa liikkuvalle välineelle korkeahko keskinopeus.


Oletko kulkenut reittiä koskaan päästä päähän? Matka on pitkä ja sillä on pitkiä pysäkinvälejä, muun muassa siltoja ja tunneleita, joissa ei varmasti ole muuta liikennettä häiritsemässä. Näihin nähden keskinopeus on älyttömän hidas. Ja etenkin, jos tosiaankin on, kuten Elmo kirjoitti eli 24 km/h.

Tokihan tiedän, että 30 km/h (jopa tuo 24 km/h) on korkea keskinopeus tällaisille junille. Eipä taida tämä meidän tunnelbanalinja 18:kaan olla paljonkaan nopeampi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No enpä ole ihan samaa mieltä, viimeksi kun pidennyksestä puhuttiin niin sitähän kutsuttiin Tvärbanan norr ja kaupunkiin rakennettava rata on Tvärbanan city. Ehkäpä jossain työmateriaalissa on se vanhahko nimi mutta kaikissa yleisölle olevassa materiaalissa se on kyllä Tvärbana.


Tarkoitinkin juuri, että työmateriaalissa ja SL:n virallisessa kielessä (kuten Googlatessa käy ilmi). Onhan nämä uudet pikaraitiotiet kyllä yleisesti tunnettuna Tvärbananina, niin paikallisissa lehdissä että myös SL:n vuosikertomuksissa.

Vaan entäpä, jos joskus tuleekin suora raitiolinja poikittaisen sijaan? Mikäköhän nimitys sille sitten tulee?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Oletko kulkenut reittiä koskaan päästä päähän?


Enpä ole kertoja laskenut. Olen kulkenut sekä yhteen putkeen, osan matkaa kuvaten, kavereille esitellen jne. Eipä ole tullut muihin järjestelmiin verrattuna mieleen, että kyseessä ei olisi pikaraitiotie.

Tvärbanan - kirjani mukaan keskinopeus on 25 km/h mukaanlukien uusi osuus Hammarby Sjöstadissa, jolla keskinopeus on suhteellisen alhainen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vaan entäpä, jos joskus tuleekin suora raitiolinja poikittaisen sijaan? Mikäköhän nimitys sille sitten tulee?


Citybanan? Citylinjen?  :Laughing:  Tukholmalaiset kun tuntuvat rakastavan kaikkea city-alkuista. Ja se kuuluu sitten ääntää ainakin viidellä teellä [si'ttttti]  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Enpä ole kertoja laskenut.


Tokihan tiesin, että olet joka tapauksessa.  :Smile: 




> Tvärbanan - kirjani mukaan keskinopeus on 25 km/h mukaanlukien uusi osuus Hammarby Sjöstadissa, jolla keskinopeus on suhteellisen alhainen.


Mutta ymmärräthän pointtini, että tämä pikaraitiotie on pikaraitiotieksi liian hidas juuri sikäli, kun matkalla on näitä ei-urbaaneja osuuksia. Näillä pysäkkiväleillä ja näillä hinnoilla, joita tähän upotettiin, olisi mahdollista saada parempaakin. Hammarby Sjöstadissakin on osuuksia, joissa olisi mahdollista "ajaa täysillä", mutta niin ei tehdä.

----------


## antaeus

> Citybanan? Citylinjen?  Tukholmalaiset kun tuntuvat rakastavan kaikkea city-alkuista. Ja se kuuluu sitten ääntää ainakin viidellä teellä [si'ttttti]


Citybanan on ainakin poissuljettu koska pendel-tunneli on sen niminen....
Ehkäpä "Knytbanan" koska se kytkee eri osat kaupunkia yhteen.... Toisaalta lyhennys siitä "knytis" on jotain aivan muuta, nimittäin juhlat johon osanottajat tuovat itse syötävää mukaan. Onkohan se suomeksi "nyyttärit"?
Tämä oli vähän off-topic. Sorry

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Toisaalta lyhennys siitä "knytis" on jotain aivan muuta, nimittäin juhlat johon osanottajat tuovat itse syötävää mukaan. Onkohan se suomeksi "nyyttärit"?


Knytfest? Knyte on ainakin nyytti. Tosi off-topic.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jotkut Teistä, arvoisat keskustelijat, muistanevat, että ketjussa puheena olevan raitiotieyhteyden työnimi oli noin 20 vuotta sitten Hästsko eli hevosenkenkä. Nimen takana lienee silloin ajatellun linjauksen ulkomuoto kartalla. Ajan kuluessa suunnitelmat ovat muuttuneet eikä "Hästskon" ulottaminen Ropsteniin liene enää ajankohtainen juttu.

1990-luvun aikana Hevosenkenkään (joka muuten tarinoissa tuo onnea) viittava nimi jäi taka-alalle. Myöhemmin alettiin puhua vain Tvärbananista. Tvärbanan on, kuten jo ketjun alkumetreiltä alkaen on todettu, _pikaraitiotie_. Mikko Laaksonen totesi aivan oikein, että pikaraitioteillä vaunun _keskinopeus_ voi aivan hyvin olla Tvärbananin luokkaa. Stadtbahn-tyypin metroilla junien keskinopeudet eivät ole olennaisesti korkeammat. Tavallisen korkeatasoisen raitiotien ja pikaraitiotien erot ovat usein vähäiset. En ryhdy määrittelemään pikaraitiotietä uudelleen. Todettakoon, että itse pidän luontevana käyttää termiä raitiotiepohjaisesta järjestelmästä, jossa on käytössä täydet etuisuudet (pysähdytään vain pysäkeillä), maksiminopeus on jossain kohtaa 70...80 km/h ja keskinopeus yksiselitteisesti yli 20 km/h (Tvärbananin 24 km/h toteuttaa tämän). Hyvin usein pikaraitioteillä on täyseristettyjä osuuksia, varsinkin käytettäessä korkeimpia nopeuksia. Monimuotoisuus on kuitenkin keskeinen ominaisuus. Toisaalta joskus tavallinen raitiotiehaara voi olla täyseristetty, kuten Ruotsin merkittävimmän raitiokaupungin rata Polhemsplatsenilta Angered C:hen. Sillä osuudella keskinopeuskin ylittää Tvärbananin vastaavan lukeman...

----------


## petteri

> Mikko Laaksonen totesi aivan oikein, että pikaraitioteillä vaunun _keskinopeus_ voi aivan hyvin olla Tvärbananin luokkaa. Stadtbahn-tyypin metroilla junien keskinopeudet eivät ole olennaisesti korkeammat.



Helsingin S-bahn tyyppisillä junilla (metro, M-, I ja A - junat) keskinopeudet ovat 40-45 km/h.  Tvärbanan kulkee 24 km/h. Mikä on sitten olennainen keskinopeusero, jos ei tuo?

Vaikka olisi toivottavaa, että raide-jokerilla  päästäisiin 30-32 km/h tasolle, kun bussi kulkee nyt ilmeisesti 26 km/h. 30-32 km/h nopeus voi kyllä vaatia aika raskaita investointeja.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kohta tämä taas vajoaa:
a) Keskusteluksi siitä, mikä on tai ei ole pikaraitiotie
b) Kaupunkirakenteeseen sovittamattomien liikenneratkaisujen ylistykseksi

Perustekijä joukkoliikenteessä on kaupunkirakenne, jota joukkoliikenne palvelee ja sen edellyttämä pysäkkitiheys. Tvärbanan keskinopeus johtuu siitä, että se palvelee osaksi alueita, jotka ovat helsinkiläisittäin "kantakaupunkia" rakenteeltaan (Hammarby Sjöstad ja Gröndal).

Myös Jokerin keskinopeuden määrää kaupunkirakenne jota se palvelee. Todennäköisesti keskinopeus kuitenkin nousee korkeammaksi, koska Jokerille ei tule 30 km/h nopeusrajoitusalueita ainakaan siinä määrin kuin Tvärbanalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsingin S-bahn tyyppisillä junilla (metro, M-, I ja A - junat) keskinopeudet ovat 40-45 km/h.  Tvärbanan kulkee 24 km/h. Mikä on sitten olennainen keskinopeusero, jos ei tuo?


Nyt puhumme näköjään eri asioista. Stadbahn-tyypin metrolla tarkoitin esim. Tukholman Tunnelbananin Vihreän linjan tyyppistä tiheäpysäkkivälistä mallia noin 30 km/h:n keskinopeuksineen. Useat (mutta eivät läheskään kaikki) metrot perustuvat vastaavaan konseptiin. Helsingin metro ja rautateiden lähiliikenne ovat asemaväleiltään ja ratageometrialtaan edelliseen verrattuna erilaisia. Niillä on myös keskinopeus suurempi. S-Bahn -termiä käyttäessäni viittaan yleensä tähän jälkimmäiseen malliin. Voi olla, että käytän termejä eri tavoin kuin jotkut muut. Teksteissäni Stadtbahn ja S-Bahn eivät ole toistensa synonyymejä, vaikkakin näillä kahdella on olemassa etymologinen yhteys toisiinsa. Jossain muussa ketjussa voisimme kerrata, miten noita asioita olisi tarkoituksenmukaisinta kuvata. Aika hyvin Stadbahnia on kuvattu myös kaupunkiliikenne.net -sivuilla.

Mikon tavoin toivon, että keskustelu ei "vajoa" mihinkään. Me käyttäjät kai ensi sijassa keskustelun suunnan ohjaamme.

----------


## petteri

Eiköhän Helsingissä ole Länsimetron rakentamisen jälkeen ihan riittävästi keskinopeaa raideliikennettä. 40 km/h+ yhteyksiä tarvitsee Länsimetron (ja Kehäradan) jälkeen parantaa lähinnä vain Pisaralla. Raide-jokerin ei tarvitse palvella esimerkiksi Tikkurila- Tapiola tai Leppävaara-Itäkeskus yhteyksiä, ne toteutuvat paremmin Pisaralla.

Raide-jokeri toiminee parhaiten lyhyemmällä(600-900m) pysäkkivälillä yhteytenä, jolla ei yleensä matkusteta Huopalahti -Tapiola tai Oulunkylä- Itäkeskus pitempiä matkoja. Lyhyemmällä pysäkkivälillä raide-jokeri palvelee paremmin myös keskinopean verkon(metro, M-, I- ja A-junat) liityntäratkaisuna.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tukholman Metro-lehdessä oli 26.8. pieni juttu Tvärbananin jatkamisesta etelässä ja pohoisessa (Lehden näköispainos, Här är din nya tvärbana, s.4). Eteläisen jatkon myötä Saltsjöbananinkin reitti muuttuu kiertämään Henriksdalsbergetin sen sijaan, että se alittaisi sen. Jutussa ei mainita, poistuuko nykyinen tunneli kokonaan nykyisestä käytöstä.

----------


## antaeus

> Tukholman Metro-lehdessä oli 26.8. pieni juttu Tvärbananin jatkamisesta etelässä ja pohoisessa (Lehden näköispainos, Här är din nya tvärbana, s.4). Eteläisen jatkon myötä Saltsjöbananinkin reitti muuttuu kiertämään Henriksdalsbergetin sen sijaan, että se alittaisi sen. Jutussa ei mainita, poistuuko nykyinen tunneli kokonaan nykyisestä käytöstä.


Tunnelin mahdollisesta poistumisesta onkin nyt se uusin tappelu.
Nackan kunta ei halua millään suostua siihen että Saltsjöbanan (SB) jatkuisi Gullmarsplanille josta 'kaikki' saisivat vaihtaa metroon.
Mutta nythän on kyseessä muutamasta miljardista jos tunneli slopataan joten viimeinen sana ei tosiaan ole vielä sanottu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tukholman Metro-lehdessä oli 26.8. pieni juttu Tvärbananin jatkamisesta etelässä ja pohoisessa (Lehden näköispainos, Här är din nya tvärbana, s.4). Eteläisen jatkon myötä Saltsjöbananinkin reitti muuttuu kiertämään Henriksdalsbergetin sen sijaan, että se alittaisi sen. Jutussa ei mainita, poistuuko nykyinen tunneli kokonaan nykyisestä käytöstä.


Minua ihmetyttää hankkeen kova hinta. Raitiotieradan pituus olisi karkeasti arvioituna 6 km ja hinta metro-lehden mukaan 5.2 miljardia kruunua, eli n. 570 miljoonaa Euroa. Onko Ruotsissa raitioteiden rakentaminen noin kallista, vai tuleeko osa siitä tunneliin tai silloille?

t. Rainer

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Minua ihmetyttää hankkeen kova hinta. Raitiotieradan pituus olisi karkeasti arvioituna 6 km ja hinta metro-lehden mukaan 5.2 miljardia kruunua, eli n. 570 miljoonaa Euroa. Onko Ruotsissa raitioteiden rakentaminen noin kallista, vai tuleeko osa siitä tunneliin tai silloille?


En tiedä sen tarkemmin ruotsalaisesta raitiotierakentamisen hintatasosta, mutta ainakin Tvärbanan osalta hintaa nostaa valittu linjaus. SL:n sivuilla  on hyvin esiteltynä Solnan haaralle suunniteltua linjausta, joka sisältää kolme siltaa (kaksi vesistön ja yksi rautatien ylitystä) ja tunneliakin ainakin kolmessa paikassa. Edellämainitut nostavat varmasti hintaa tuntuvasti, vaikka rata sinällään ei ole pitkä (vajaa 7km). Ja onhan Tvärbana muutenkin ainakin Helsingin raitioteihin verrattuna astetta järeämpää kulunvalvontoineen ym...

----------


## Hape

SL' kotisivulla on uutinen että Tvärbana'n pitäisi ulottua Solnaan jo vuonna 2013.

Linkki:
http://sl.se/templates/Article.aspx?id=13159

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En tiedä sen tarkemmin ruotsalaisesta raitiotierakentamisen hintatasosta, mutta ainakin Tvärbanan osalta hintaa nostaa valittu linjaus. SL:n sivuilla  on hyvin esiteltynä Solnan haaralle suunniteltua linjausta, joka sisältää kolme siltaa (kaksi vesistön ja yksi rautatien ylitystä) ja tunneliakin ainakin kolmessa paikassa. Edellämainitut nostavat varmasti hintaa tuntuvasti, vaikka rata sinällään ei ole pitkä (vajaa 7km). Ja onhan Tvärbana muutenkin ainakin Helsingin raitioteihin verrattuna astetta järeämpää kulunvalvontoineen ym...


Vain siksi kysyn, koska Tvärbanan kulkee aika samantyyppisessä ympäristössä kuin Jokeri meillä. LiveSearchin ilmakuvia kun katsoo niin Solnan ja Sundbybergin seutu on kuin Haagan ja Pitskun seutu meillä, erotuksena että Stokiksessa talot ovat korkeampia. Lisäksi tullaan hyödyntämään vanhaa teollisuusrataa. Raide-Jokerillakin olisi pari-kolme tunnelia ja lisäksi kadun ja radan alituksia. Mikähän Raide-Jokerille mahtaisi hinnaksi oikein tulla jos Tukholmassa 7 km maksaa 570 miljoonaa? Jokerin pituus on liki 30 km ja vanhojen hintatietojen mukaan maksaisi 500 M . Pitääkö kutinsa enää?

t. Rainer

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Tvärbanallahan pitää kaikki rakentaa alusta asti uudestaan, eikö?
Jokerilla moni osuus on jo "valmiina". Esim Roihupellosta Oulunkylään voidaan käyttää vanhan Herttoniemen satamaradan penkkaa ja siltoja, joita nykyinenkin bussi osittain käyttää. Jos ne kestivät raskaat säiliövaunujunat, niin kyllä kevytmetro/pikaraitiovaunukin varmaan yli pääsee ilman suurempia vahvistustöitä. 
Muuallakin on jo moni tienalitus jne. valmiina.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tvärbanallahan pitää kaikki rakentaa alusta asti uudestaan, eikö?
> Jokerilla moni osuus on jo "valmiina". Esim Roihupellosta Oulunkylään voidaan käyttää vanhan Herttoniemen satamaradan penkkaa ja siltoja, joita nykyinenkin bussi osittain käyttää. Jos ne kestivät raskaat säiliövaunujunat, niin kyllä kevytmetro/pikaraitiovaunukin varmaan yli pääsee ilman suurempia vahvistustöitä. 
> Muuallakin on jo moni tienalitus jne. valmiina.


Jokerille on "valmista" vain Roihupellosta Oulunkylään sekä Pohjoi-Haagasta Etelä-Haagaan. Kaikki muu pitää sijoittaa joko nykyisille kaduille tai kaistojen väliin, sen pitää ylittää Tuusulan moottoritie ja alittaa Vihdintie Haagan liikenneympyrän luona, ja sille pitää rakentaa kalliotunnelit ainakin Pajamäkeen ja Laajalahteen. Ympäristö johon Tvärbanan upotetaan on kutakuinkin samantyyppistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## GM 5

Hei!

Ok, kyllä siitä puuttuu siis aika paljon, mutte sentään jotain on jo melko pienin kustannuksin käytettävissä vastoin kuin Tvärbanalla.

Toivottavasti raide-Jokeri rakennetaan niin raskaaksi kuin Tvärbanan, ettei taas hipsutella keskustaratikoiden tyyliin 30 km/h täysin suoralla kadulla  kiskojen ala-arvoisen rakennustyylin ja omien kaistojen puutteen vuoksi..

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mikähän Raide-Jokerille mahtaisi hinnaksi oikein tulla jos Tukholmassa 7 km maksaa 570 miljoonaa?


Tätä on käsitelty foorumilla jo kymmeniä kertoja. Raide-Jokeria ja Tvärbanaa ei voi verrata, koska Tvärbanalla on esim. useita tunneleita, pitkiä merisiltoja ym. Nyt käsillä olevassa jaksossa on mm. meriväylän alitus tunnelilla, pitkä tunneli Stadsgårdenin kohdalla sekä Slussenin tunneliasema. 

Raidejokerilla on jo valmiina mm. Vantaanjoen, Lahdenväylän, Pääradan, Hämeenlinnanväylän ja  Rantaradan alitukset/ylitykset ja pitkähköjä jaksoja, joilla pääosa maatöistä on tehty.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä on käsitelty foorumilla jo kymmeniä kertoja. Raide-Jokeria ja Tvärbanaa ei voi verrata, koska Tvärbanalla on esim. useita tunneleita, pitkiä merisiltoja ym. Nyt käsillä olevassa jaksossa on mm. meriväylän alitus tunnelilla, pitkä tunneli Stadsgårdenin kohdalla sekä Slussenin tunneliasema. 
> 
> Raidejokerilla on jo valmiina mm. Vantaanjoen, Lahdenväylän, Pääradan, Hämeenlinnanväylän ja  Rantaradan alitukset/ylitykset ja pitkähköjä jaksoja, joilla pääosa maatöistä on tehty.


Ei ollut kyse nyt Tvärbananinin eteläsisestä jatkeesta vaan pohjoisesta, Alvikin ja Solnan välille. Ei mitään tunneliasemia eikä meriväylän alituksia, silti hinta 5.2 miljardia kruunua.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Raitioliikennerakentamisenkin hinnat näyttävät joka tapauksessa olevan varsin korkeita.

Tvärbanan jatke 80 Me/km. Bergenin raitiotie 28 Me/km. 

Vaikka kyllä raide-jokerin voisi uskoa tulevan noita halvemmaksi, kun ympäristö lienee suunnilleen Bergenin vaikeustasoa ja rakentaminen on Suomessa Norjaa halvempaa. Raide-jokerin kustannustaso on ehkä jossain 10-20 Me/km välillä. On hyvin vaikea uskoa, että 10 Me/km alle päästään. 300 miljoonaa euroa voidaan minusta pitää 30 km raide-jokerin hintahaarukan alarajana, jos rakentamisen kustannustaso ei merkittävästi laske.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tarkistin nyt Metron jutun. Tieto 5,2 miljardin kruunun kustannuksista on siitä. Jutussa puhutaan sekä Solnan Tvärbanasta että Lugnet - Slussen - radasta, ja vain lauseiden järjestyksestä voi päätellä, että 5,2 miljardia tarkoittaisi vain Solnan rataa. Ennen kuin jatketaan ihmettelyä, olisi syytä kaivaa oikea kustannustieto ja mitä rataa, muita töitä ja kalustoa se koskee.

Tässä on paikkansapitäviä kustannustietoja katuympäristöön rakennettavan raitiotien kustannustasosta silloin, kun projektiin ei kuulu merkittäviä siltoja tai tunneleita. Jokerin kustannukset pysyvät aivan varmasti tässä haarukassa lukuunottamatta uusia siltoja ja tunneleita.

Helsingin keskustaan rakennettavan raitiolinjan 9 rakentamiskustannusarvio on noin 5,4 M /
km, josta rata ja ilmajohdot 3,1 M sekä liikennejärjestelyt ja putkisiirrot 2,3 M km. Tuoreita kustannustietoja on käytössä myös Saksasta: Bremenissä pikaraitiotien rakentamiskustannukset ovat olleet 5,7  10,6 M / km ja Freiburgissa 7,4  10,5 M / km.

Tukholman ja Bergenin maasto on melkoisesti vaikeampaa kuin Helsingin lukuunottamatta vesistö- ja väyläylityksiä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkistin nyt Metron jutun. Tieto 5,2 miljardin kruunun kustannuksista on siitä. Jutussa puhutaan sekä Solnan Tvärbanasta että Lugnet - Slussen - radasta, ja vain lauseiden järjestyksestä voi päätellä, että 5,2 miljardia tarkoittaisi vain Solnan rataa. Ennen kuin jatketaan ihmettelyä, olisi syytä kaivaa oikea kustannustieto ja mitä rataa, muita töitä ja kalustoa se koskee


Jotta ei tarvitse odottaa jouluun asti, niin kerron että lisää ennakkotietoa löytyi tällaisesta lehdestä, Stockholm City, jonka mukaan Tvärbananin jatke Alvikista Solnaan maksa 3,6 miljardia kruunua, n 400 milj Euroa. Ne loput 5,2:sta miljardista menee vissiin sitten siihen itäjatkeeseen. On mahdollista että kalustohankintakin sisältyy kokonaiskustannuksiin, tai johonkin muihin katurakennus- tai kunnallisteknisiin töihin joihin samalla ryhdytään. Mutta on se joka tapauksessa kallis hinta 7 km pituiselle pikaraitiotielle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> On mahdollista että kalustohankintakin sisältyy kokonaiskustannuksiin, tai johonkin muihin katurakennus- tai kunnallisteknisiin töihin joihin samalla ryhdytään.


Tämä on hyvin yleinen käytäntö keskieurooppalaissa ilmoiteutissa hankkeiden hinnoissa. Eikä sen merkitys ole ollenkaan vähäinen.

Ylipäätään vertailukelpoisuus julkisuudessa esitettyjen hintojen välillä pitää aina tarkistaa, jos tietoja haluaa käyttää. Media saattaa itse valita, mitä se ilmoittaa hankkeen hintana. Tai sitten ilmoitettava hinta perustuu siihen, mihin kaikkeen voi saada osavaltion tai valtion tukirahaa. Jos valtio maksaa tukea myös kalustosta ja lähialueiden katuympäristön kohentamisesta, totta kai se kannattaa niputtaa tukihakemukseen. Eikä silloin ole kovin viisasta hehkuttaa julkisuudessa jotain paljon pienempää hintaa kuin mille haetaan tukea.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on hyvin yleinen käytäntö keskieurooppalaissa ilmoiteutissa hankkeiden hinnoissa. Eikä sen merkitys ole ollenkaan vähäinen.


Nyt on kuitenkin kysymys pohjoismaista.




> Ylipäätään vertailukelpoisuus julkisuudessa esitettyjen hintojen välillä pitää aina tarkistaa, jos tietoja haluaa käyttää. Media saattaa itse valita, mitä se ilmoittaa hankkeen hintana. Tai sitten ilmoitettava hinta perustuu siihen, mihin kaikkeen voi saada osavaltion tai valtion tukirahaa. Jos valtio maksaa tukea myös kalustosta ja lähialueiden katuympäristön kohentamisesta, totta kai se kannattaa niputtaa tukihakemukseen. Eikä silloin ole kovin viisasta hehkuttaa julkisuudessa jotain paljon pienempää hintaa kuin mille haetaan tukea.


Puuttuuko ruotsalaisilta medialukutaito, vai onko heillä "kruunusokeus"?

Mun on silti vaikea ymmärtää niin suurta hintaeroa Suomeen verrattuna kun on kyse maan päälle rakennetusta radasta. Ympäristö johon kyseinen rata tulee, vastaisi suurinpiirtein Jokerin vetämistä Haagasta Leppävaaraan tai Tapiolan-Otaniemen alueella. Tvärbananin Alvik-Solna jatketta voi myös verrata esim TramWest-suunnitelmaanne Helsingin keskustasta Tapiolaan asti, jolla olisi ollut 2 pitkää siltaa/pengertä vesistön yli ja ainakin 3 eritasoristeystä pääväylien kanssa, ja yhden tunnelin.

Tvärbanan Nord-investointi vaatii ehkä 10-15 uutta raitiovaunua, selittääkö sekään noin kovia kustannuksia? 

En kritisoi tässä sitä että pikaraitiotie olisi huonompi kuin metro, mutta vaikuttaa siltä että jos pikaraitiotiestä halutaan valmiiksi rakennettuun esikaupunkiympäristöön tehdä todella hyvä, ei paljon hinnasta jää puuttumaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

Pikaratikkakustannuksia vertailtaessa pitää ottaa huomioon, että pikaratikan määrittely on todella häilyvää.

Kun yksi käsittää pikaratikan tarkoittavan Tvärbananin tapaista ratkaisua, toisen mielessä on suunnilleen Helsingin linja 4:n tapainen pikaratikka.

Jossain tehdään ja suunnitellaan pikaratikka nimellä melkein kevytmetroa(Tvärbanan), toisaalla vähän pitemmän pysäkkivälin ja parempien etuisuuksien katuratikkaa(Laajasalo).

Suuren osan kustannusten muodostumisesta ratkaisee rakennustapa. Jos halutaan hyvää nopeutta ja vähän liikennehäiriöitä, joudutaan usein turvautumaan kalliisiin ratkaisuihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pikaratikkakustannuksia vertailtaessa pitää ottaa huomioon, että pikaratikan määrittely on todella häilyvää.
> 
> Kun yksi käsittää pikaratikan tarkoittavan Tvärbananin tapaista ratkaisua, toisen mielessä on suunnilleen Helsingin linja 4:n tapainen pikaratikka.
> 
> Suuren osan kustannusten muodostumisesta ratkaisee rakennustapa. Jossain tehdään ja suunnitellaan pikaratikka nimellä melkein kevytmetroa(Tvärbanan), toisaalla vähän pitemmän pysäkkivälin ja parempien etuisuuksien katuratikkaa(Laajasalo).



Minä en kutsuisi edes leikilläni Helsingin nelosta pikaratikaksi. Se on ollut ns esikaupunkiratikka vielä joskus 40-50 vuotta sitten kun Munkkiniemi vielä oli selvästi erillään  Helsingin kantakaupungista, mutta pikaratikka se ei ole koskaan ollut. Jos n 30 km pitkä raide-Jokeri rakennetaan, niin olisi aivan turhaa säästää vääristä paikoista ja rakentaa se nykyisten ratikkalinjojen kaltaiseksi jossa se pääosiltaan kulkee autojen seassa kadulla. Korkeintaan parissa kohtaa kadulle rakentamiselle ei liene vaihtoehtoa, esim Oulunkylässä, ja mahdollisesti lähtö- ja määränpäissään Itäkeskuksessa ja Tapiolassa, jossa tiheä pysäkkiväli ja parempi saatavuus kumoavat matkustajien kokemat negatiiviset vaikutukset kokonaismatka-ajassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Minä en kutsuisi edes leikilläni Helsingin nelosta pikaratikaksi.


Nelosen Munkkiniemen pää on vähän kärjistetty esimerkki. Vaikka vain 2-4 pysäkkiä Mannerheimintieltä ja Tukholmankadulta poistamalla ja liikennevaloetuuksia parantamalla nelosen Munkkiniemen haara olisi käsitykseni mukaan ihan minimitason eurooppalainen pikaratikka. 

Kun kuljettava matka on varsin lyhyt, tuollainen edullinen rakennustapakin voi riittää. Esimerkkinä Laajasalo.

Toisaalla tehdään sitten Tvärbanan tyyppisiä ratkaisuja. Eivät eri pikaratikat ole kovin vertailukelpoisia.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Suuren osan kustannusten muodostumisesta ratkaisee rakennustapa. Jos halutaan hyvää nopeutta ja vähän liikennehäiriöitä, joudutaan usein turvautumaan kalliisiin ratkaisuihin.


Paljon enemmän kustannuksista ratkaisevat:
- Suunnittelusta vastaavan organisaation ammattitaito
- Maasto 
- Muu liikenneympäristö. 
Tukholman ja Bergenin kustannuksista suuri osa johtuu topografiasta joka on Helsinkiä jyrkempi. 

SL:llä on epäilemättä kyllä ammattitaitoa, mutta sanoisin suoraan, että yksi Tvärbanan kustannuksia nostaneista tekijöistä on se, että siitä vastaavalla organisaatiolla on vastuullaan laaja metroverkko. Tvärbanalla on useissa kohteissa tarpeettoman metromaisia ratkaisuja paikoissa, joissa niillä ei ole vaikutusta nopeuteen tai liikennehäiriöihin.

Nopeus ja liikennehäiriöt voidaan ratkaista betonilla tai tunneloinnilla tai vaihtoehtoisesti etuisuuksilla ja osaamisella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paljon enemmän kustannuksista ratkaisevat:
> - Suunnittelusta vastaavan organisaation ammattitaito
> - Maasto 
> - Muu liikenneympäristö. 
> Tukholman ja Bergenin kustannuksista suuri osa johtuu topografiasta joka on Helsinkiä jyrkempi.


Mulla ei ole selvää käsitystä Bromman-Solnan alueen korkeuseroista, mutta omien muistikuvieni ja Google Earthin mukaan että ei vaikuta ratkaisevasti jyrkemmältä ja korkeammalta kuin esim Helsingin pohjoisosissa. Sellaisia pitkiä pätkiä entistä merenpohjaa siellä ei toki taida olla. 

Löysin nyt tällaisen dokumentin Pääsin sinne SSS:n foorumin sivulta, jossa on avattu keskustelu Tvärbananin pohjoisesta jatkeesta, ja sen mahdollisista  NIMBY-valittajista.

Sen mukaan kokonaisrakennuskustannukset olisivat *5.2 miljardia kruunua*, 
käsittäen:
- radan laitteeneen ja maa-alueineen 2,9 mrd kr
- Kistan haaran valmistelevat työt 10 milj
- varikko maa-alueineen 1,5 mrd
- 27 raitiovaunua varaosineen 700 milj
- Kääntöraide Alvik Strandiin 60 milj
- muuta 30 milj

Tuo uusi Ulvsundan varikko jonka on tarkoitus jatkossa palvella koko Tvärbanania on kieltämättä aika kallis, mutta on ratakin. 

Nuo maa-alueet varmasti nostavat hintaa, jos ne ovat muun kuin kuntien omistuksessa. Miten Helsingissä vastaavan radan maa-alueet arvioitaisiin? Omistavatko kokaupungit  kaikki maat jolle Jokeri rakennettaisiin? 




> Nopeus ja liikennehäiriöt voidaan ratkaista betonilla tai tunneloinnilla tai vaihtoehtoisesti etuisuuksilla ja osaamisella.


Hankkeen kuvauksesta dokumentissä käy mm ilmi että pääteasema Solnassa rakennetaan metroaseman tasoiseksi, toimimaan vaihtoterminaalina paikallisjuniin ja busseihin ja uuden kauppa- tai liikekeskuksen ja jonkun stadionin? osana. Mutta maksaako Tvärbana-hanke kaiken tuon, tuskin? Muilta osin rata vaikuttaisi hyvin "jokerimaiselta", välillä mennään autojen keskellä, mutta siellä missä on tilaa, ajoratojen välissä tai vieressä. Merkille pantavaa on myös kireä rakennusaikataulu 4 vuotta (vastaa meillä länsimetron aikataulua)

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...kokonaisrakennuskustannukset olisivat *5.2 miljardia kruunua*, 
> käsittäen:
> - radan laitteeneen ja maa-alueineen 2,9 mrd kr
> - Kistan haaran valmistelevat työt 10 milj
> - varikko maa-alueineen 1,5 mrd
> - 27 raitiovaunua varaosineen 700 milj
> - Kääntöraide Alvik Strandiin 60 milj
> - muuta 30 milj


Kiitos Rainer hyvästä työstä. 520 M putosikin 290 M:oon juuri niistä syistä, joita keskustelussa on aiemmin epäilty. Siis varsinainen rata siltoineen maksaa 41 M/km. Kyllä sekin minusta paljon on, sillä se on aika lähellä Matinkylän metron kilometrihintaa. Jos vielä olisi tarkempi erittely siitä, miten tämä 290 M koostuu, niin selviäisi sitten mm. kalliiden siltojen merkitys.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kiitos Rainer hyvästä työstä. 520 M putosikin 290 M:oon juuri niistä syistä, joita keskustelussa on aiemmin epäilty. Siis varsinainen rata siltoineen maksaa 41 M/km. Kyllä sekin minusta paljon on, sillä se on aika lähellä Matinkylän metron kilometrihintaa. Jos vielä olisi tarkempi erittely siitä, miten tämä 290 M koostuu, niin selviäisi sitten mm. kalliiden siltojen merkitys.


Jotenkin minulla on sellainen käsitys että maa-alueiden lunastaminen maksaa siellä aivan älyttömästi. Rata kulkisi osittain yhden vanhan teollisuusalueen läpi, hyödynten vanhaa ratapenkkaa. Jos sen omistavat yksityiset tahot kokonaan, niin he varmaan pyytävät kovaa hintaa siitä, ja SL ei ehkä viitsi ruveta riitelemään kireän aikataulun vuoksi. Osittain voi olla kyse myös rahan siirrosta SL:n taskusta kaupungin taskuun. Tietävätkö foorumin stokislaiset miten näiden asioiden kanssa oikein on?

t. Rainer

----------


## late-

> Minä en kutsuisi edes leikilläni Helsingin nelosta pikaratikaksi. (...) nykyisten ratikkalinjojen kaltaiseksi jossa se pääosiltaan kulkee autojen seassa kadulla.


Toisaalta nelosen pohjoisosa ei kulje pääosin autojen seassa kadulla, vaan omilla kaistoillaan. Vain aivan päässä Munkkiniemessä kuljetaan kadulla.

Sen sijaan nelosella on melko tiuha pysäkkiväli, rajoitetut etuudet ja lisäksi ne rajoitetut etuudet kohdistuvat keskustan vilkkaimpiin risteyksiin. Sekin vaikuttaa, että matkalla on useita vaihteita, joihin liittyvistä ristikoista saa ainakin periaatteessa ajaa vain 10 km/h.

Syksyllä 2005 nelosen toteutunut keskinopeus Hesperian puiston pohjoispuolella olevilla linkeillä pysäkkiajat huomioiden oli iltaruuhkassa lähes poikkeuksetta yli 20 km/h. Oopperan pohjoispuolella etelään päin tultaessa lyhyt osuus on ollut 19 km/h. Nopeusongelmat ovat seurausta aika pienestä alueesta keskustassa, jossa keskinopeus putoaa jopa alle 12 kilometriin tunnissa. Silti koko vuorokauden koko linjan keskinopeus oli syksyllä 2005 iltaruuhkassa noin 16 km/h ja koko päivälle hiukan enemmän eli ei mahdottoman kaukana tuon pituiselle keskustan läpi kulkevalle linjalle minusta sopivasta 18-20 km/h tasosta. Pohjoisosan keskinopeus on oletettavasti koko linjaa parempi ja voi hyvinkin ylittää 18 km/h.

4/4T:n kevään 2008 keskinopeus on iltaruuhkassa noin 15 km/h ja koko päivälle 15,8 km/h. Näistä sopisi parantaa ainakin 20-25%. Jokerin bussien keskinopeus ruuhkassa taitaa olla hiukan yli 25 km/h (linja on noin 25 km ja kulkee muistaakseni ruuhkassa kahden tunnin kierroksilla). Raide-Jokerin pitäisi tietysti olla nopeampi.

----------


## Miska

> Jokerin bussien keskinopeus ruuhkassa taitaa olla hiukan yli 25 km/h (linja on noin 25 km ja kulkee muistaakseni ruuhkassa kahden tunnin kierroksilla).


Jokerin ruuhka-aikojen kierrosaika oli pari ensimmäistä talvea 130 min mutta on käsittääkseni pidentynyt tälle talvelle 135 minuuttiin. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella riittää se 120 min.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Sekin vaikuttaa, että matkalla on useita vaihteita, joihin liittyvistä ristikoista saa ainakin periaatteessa ajaa vain 10 km/h.


Ohjearvoiset nopeusrajoitukset ovat ristikossa 15 km/h ja vastavaihteessa 10 km/h. Käytännössä nopeudet vaihtelevat tilanteen ja kuljettajan mukaan 0-30 km/h välillä. Monet isommat risteykset ovat vieläpä suunniteltu niin, että jos noudattaa kirjaimellisesti ohjearvoisia nopeuksia, ei aina ehdi koko risteyksestä läpi omalla vihreällä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kaivelen alkukesän viestin esiin:




> No enpä ole ihan samaa mieltä, viimeksi kun pidennyksestä puhuttiin niin sitähän kutsuttiin Tvärbanan norr ja kaupunkiin rakennettava rata on Tvärbanan city.


Nyt on tapahtunut sellainen erikoisuus, että Tvärbana City on jostain syystä SL:n sivuilla muuttunut Spårväg Cityksi. Tvärbana Norr on nykyään Tvärbana Solna, mutta Solnan kaupungin sivuilla sitä edelleen kutsutaan Norriksi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

No niin. Sitten taas uutta "poikittaista" raitiolinjaa...

Tvärbana Norr Kista!

----------


## tislauskolonni

Tvärbanan-radan matkustajamäärät ovat olleet kivasti nousussa http://sl.se/Upload/rapporter/upload...kta%202005.pdf (sivu 14) ja http://sl.se/upload/rapporter/uploads/SL-fakta_07.pdf (sivu 15) mukaan. Näiden tietojen mukaan keskimääräisiä nousumääriä arkipäivänä talvella:
vuosi: nousuja arkipäivänä
2001: 22 000 
2002: 25 000
2003: 30 000
2004: 33 000
2005: 34 000
2006: 41 000
2007: 44 000

Huomasinkin juuri tänään sanakirjasta, että tvär tarkoittaa muunmuassa poikitttaista ja på tvären tarkoittaa poikittain, joten ilmeisemmin Tvärbanan olisi yksikertaisesti vain Poikittaisrata.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tvärbanasta ja Saltsjöbanasta uutisoi tänään Dagens Nyheter.

Suurin ongelma näiden baanojen yhdistämisessä taitaa tällä hetkellä olla se, mikä kolmesta vaihtoehdosta (kuvallisena, 2,5 Mb) olisi paras.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Dagens Nyheterissä onkin tämmöinen juttu tvärbananista. Tvärbanan suljetaan vuonna 2012 puolen vuoden ajaksi ja joidenkin asemien esteettömyyttä ja helppokulkuisuutta parannetaan ja radan turvajärjestelyitä (merkinantojärjestelmää) kehitetään, jotta radalla voitaisiin liíkennöidä tiheämmin. Tämä liittyy Tvärbananin jatkeiden käyttöönottamiseen (Alvikista pohjoisen suuntaan ja Sickla uddesta keskusta-alueen suuntaan).

----------


## hmikko

> Tvärbanan suljetaan vuonna 2012 puolen vuoden ajaksi


Tästä on ruotsalaisella foorumilla keskustelua. Monen on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi tuon takia liikenne pitäisi sulkea puoleksi vuodeksi tai edes ollenkaan. Tilannetta verrattiin Tukholman joidenkin esimetrolinjojen muuttamiseen metroksi aikoinaan, johon ilmeisesti ei tarvittu katkoa kuin joitakin tunteja. SL:ää syyteltiin laiskuudesta järjestelyissä ja ennustetiin Tvärbanan korvaavan bussiliikenteen käyvän kalliiksi.

Kieltämättä ulkomaalaiselle maallikollekin tulee mieleen, että ainakin pysäkit voi sulkea yksi kerrallaan ja ajaa vaunulla ohi. Signaalijärjestelmän muuttaminen paloittain taitaa olla vaikeaa, mutta ei kai siihen kokonaisuutenakaan voi puolta vuotta mennä?

----------


## JE

> Tästä on ruotsalaisella foorumilla keskustelua. Monen on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi tuon takia liikenne pitäisi sulkea puoleksi vuodeksi tai edes ollenkaan. Tilannetta verrattiin Tukholman joidenkin esimetrolinjojen muuttamiseen metroksi aikoinaan, johon ilmeisesti ei tarvittu katkoa kuin joitakin tunteja.


Tämä lienee kyllä liioittelua :Wink:  Viimeinen tällainen muutos toteutettiin vuonna 1964, ja käsittääkseni suoraan raitiotiestä metrolinjaksi muutetut osuudet jouduttiin lopulta sulkemaan "jopa" kahdeksi päiväksi. Se on toki selvästi vähemmän kuin puoli vuotta. Melkoisen pitkiä liikennekatkojahan Tukholman seudulla on toki sittemmin ollut useita, mieleen tulee Nockebyn radan vuoden pituinen katko 1997-98 ja myös erinäiset kuukausien pituiset katkot Roslagsbananin eri osilla.

----------


## Kaid

> Tämä lienee kyllä liioittelua Viimeinen tällainen muutos toteutettiin vuonna 1964, ja käsittääkseni suoraan raitiotiestä metrolinjaksi muutetut osuudet jouduttiin lopulta sulkemaan "jopa" kahdeksi päiväksi. Se on toki selvästi vähemmän kuin puoli vuotta.


En nyt jaksa asiaa tarkistaa tähän hätään Spårvägslinjer i Stockhjolm -sarjan relevanteista julkaisuista, mutta muistaakseni joillakin linjoilla selvittiin noin puolen vuorokauden liikennekatkoilla (illalla ajettiin viimeiset spårat halliin ja seuraavan päivän keskipäivällä aloitettiin tuubilla). Tunnelbanan virtakisko ja raitiotien ilmajohto olivat jonkin aikaa olemassa päällekkäin - muutamassa kuvassa näkee tunnelbanan junia ajettavan ilmajohtojen alla, mikä ei tietenkään vilkaisulla näytä lainkaan erikoiselta vaikka tosiasiassa ilmajohto oli turha.

Tunnalbanan rakennusaikaanhan korvattavilla erikaupunkiraitiotielinjoilla käytettiin väliaikaisia puisia pysäkkikorokkeita, jotta viralliset laiturit voitiin korottaa T-banaa vasten. Näin olisi varmaankin voitu tehdä myös Tvärbanan uudistamisen kanssa... (Tämän tarinan opetus on, ennen oli kaikki paremmin  :Tongue: ).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tunnalbanan rakennusaikaanhan korvattavilla erikaupunkiraitiotielinjoilla käytettiin väliaikaisia puisia pysäkkikorokkeita, jotta viralliset laiturit voitiin korottaa T-banaa vasten. Näin olisi varmaankin voitu tehdä myös Tvärbanan uudistamisen kanssa...


Ymmärsin, että juuri näin on suunniteltu Saltsöbananin kanssa, joskin osa (vai kaikki?) laitureista on jo valmiiksi puisia ja lienee nopeata ja vaivatonta korvata uusilla.




> (Tämän tarinan opetus on, ennen oli kaikki paremmin ).


Omasta mielestäni kaikki oli paremmin, silloin kun ne oli huonommin.

On harvinaisen surkea suunnitelma tällä rempalla. Saa nähdä miten käy Saltsjö- ja Lidingöbananien kunnostusten loppuen lopuksi. Saatan edelleen käydä Agassa töissä, kun Lidingöbananin remontti tulee. Toivottavasti katkokset ei ole kuukausien mittaisia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Video: Tvärbanans nya vagnar

----------


## hmikko

> Video: Tvärbanans nya vagnar


Nuo asettuvat kiintoisasti vertailuun Helsingin uusien vaunujen kanssa, kun telien sijoittelu vaikuttaa todella olevan sama. CAFin vaunussa näyttää videossa olevan porrasaskelmia käytävällä, Transtechilla ei.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nuo asettuvat kiintoisasti vertailuun Helsingin uusien vaunujen kanssa, kun telien sijoittelu vaikuttaa todella olevan sama. CAFin vaunussa näyttää videossa olevan porrasaskelmia käytävällä, Transtechilla ei.


Oli siinä peräti 2 porrasta! Siis päätytelin päälle mentäessä. Toinen istuinten jalkatilan reunalla ja toinen käytävällä penkkien välissä. Keskivaunun telien kohdalla oli minusta vain rampit.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

SL:n Youtube-kanavalla puolentoista viikon takaa tilannekatsaus Tvärbana Norrin rakennustyömaalta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2BhOMjRpl0

Sitten viime lokakuulta on video Mälarbananin ylittävän sillan nostamisesta paikalleen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkpLy9k7Za4

----------


## hmikko

Edelleen SL:n Youtube-kanavalla ensimmäisen vaunun koeajo välillä Alvik - Solna C:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PAjSFsISt0

Ainakin yksi peili kolahti liikennemerkkiin.

----------


## risukasa

> Edelleen SL:n Youtube-kanavalla ensimmäisen vaunun koeajo välillä Alvik - Solna C:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PAjSFsISt0
> 
> Ainakin yksi peili kolahti liikennemerkkiin.


Ihan kuin normaaliliikennöintiä meillä  :Very Happy:

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Tvärbanan-radan matkustajamäärät ovat olleet kivasti nousussa http://sl.se/Upload/rapporter/upload...kta%202005.pdf (sivu 14) ja http://sl.se/upload/rapporter/uploads/SL-fakta_07.pdf (sivu 15) mukaan. Näiden tietojen mukaan keskimääräisiä nousumääriä arkipäivänä talvella:
> vuosi: nousuja arkipäivänä
> 2001: 22 000 
> 2002: 25 000
> 2003: 30 000
> 2004: 33 000
> 2005: 34 000
> 2006: 41 000
> 2007: 44 000


Laitankin jatkoa tälle tekemälleni taulukolle. Lähteenä on http://sl.se/Global/Pdf/Rapporter/Fa...net%202011.pdf ja aineisto löytyy sivulta 17.
2008: 47 000
2009: 51 000
2010: 55 000
2011: 57 000

Sivulta 18 löytyy vuoden 2011 nousijamääriä eri kellonaikoina. Erikoista tuossa taulukossa on tuo trafiktyp-sarake. Tvärbananin ja Spårväg Cityn kohdalla tuossa taulukossa lukee lokaltåg. Tosiaan seuraavilla radoilla on luokitus lokaltåg: Spårväg City, Lidingöbanan, Nockebybanan, Roslagsbanan, Saltsjöbanan ja Tvärbanan. Sivulta 14 puolestaan löytyvät pysäkkikohtaiset nousijamäärät. Tuolta: Övriga banor - påstigande per dygn 2011 näkee, että vilkkaimmat pysähdyspaikat ovat Liljeholmen (10700), Gullmarsplan (10100) ja Alvik (5800).

----------


## hmikko

Lokaltåg ilmeisesti ajaa lokalbanaa pitkin, jolla termillä ei näytä olevan tekemistä sen kanssa, onko rata juridisesti rauta- vai raitiotie.

Mikähän mahtaa olla Jokerin tosiasiallinen potentiaali? Bussilla on päästy 30 000 nousuun. Suunniteltu rata olisi aika paljon pidempi kuin Tvärbanan nyt käytössä oleva osuus ja vaihtoja raskasraideasemillekin taitaisi tulla useampia, mutta kaupunkirakenne reitillä on vissiin aika paljonkin harvempaa.

Muoks: SL:n Youtube-kanavalle on näköjään muutama päivä sitten ilmaantunut syksyn tilannetiedotus Tvärbanan rakentamisesta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6pD3CohcCU

----------


## Albert

> Lokaltåg ilmeisesti ajaa lokalbanaa pitkin, jolla termillä ei näytä olevan tekemistä sen kanssa, onko rata juridisesti rauta- vai raitiotie.


http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lokalt%C3%A5g
Noin minäkin tuosta ymmärtäisin.

----------


## hmikko

Tvärbanan jatkeesta on syyskuussa näköjään julkaistu tämmöinen varsin informatiivinen 3d-animaatio:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFniQ-BKc3Q

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Menköön nyt tähän ketjuun:

Dagens Nyheter kertoi 2. joulukuuta, että Suomen rekisterissä ollut auto oli ajanut kilometrin verran Tvärbanania Mårtensdalista liki Gullmarsplanille saakka.

Jos pölkkyrataakin ajetaan näin surutta, en ihmettele, että Suomessa (siis toistaiseksi vain Helsingissä) on vaikea olla ajamatta ratikkakiskoilla.  :Laughing: 
Huomautus: ratikkaliikenne tunteja korvattuna busseilla ja iso operaatio auton poishinaamiseksi, mutta ajajaa ei epäillä rikoksesta. Ei täälläkään siis ihan nyt ymmärretä.  :Wink:

----------


## Piirka

> Dagens Nyheter kertoi 2. joulukuuta, että Suomen rekisterissä ollut auto oli ajanut kilometrin verran Tvärbanania Mårtensdalista liki Gullmarsplanille saakka.


Favorit i repris (kuten toivesarjat ruotsinkielisissä Akkareissa merkittiin). Täsmälleen samanlainen onnettomuus tapahtui perjantain ja lauantain välisenä yönä, kertoo Aftonblaskan 19. tammikuuta ja vieläpä samassa paikassa. Tällä kertaa taksiautoilija harhaili liki Gullmarsplanille saakka, kunnes rengasrikko keskeytti matkanteon. Ei edes vastaantulleen raitiovaunun äänimerkit ja ajovalojen räpsytykset pysäyttänyt taksiautoilijaa, joka puhalsi nollalukeman. Hän ei myöskään kyennyt selittämään, miksi ajoi kuten ajoi. Kiskoalueen lumipeite saattaa olla osasyy törttöilyyn?

----------


## tlajunen

> Hän ei myöskään kyennyt selittämään, miksi ajoi kuten ajoi. Kiskoalueen lumipeite saattaa olla osasyy törttöilyyn?


Miten mulla tulee mieleen se juttu USA:sta, jossa autoilija kääntyi kiskoille, koska: 1) uskoi navigaattoria enemmän kuin tuulilasista näkyvää todellisuutta, ja 2) navigaattoriin oli rautatie virheellisesti merkitty autotieksi?

----------


## hmikko

> Hän ei myöskään kyennyt selittämään, miksi ajoi kuten ajoi.


Tulee mieleen, että jos kuski on uskonut navigaattoria enemmän kuin silmiään, niin häntä nolottaa sen verran, että ei kehtaa myöntää.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tvärbananin jatko Solnaan on nyt saanut uusia ongelmia, tällä kertaa aikatauluun liittyen. Dagens Nyheter tietää kertoa, että virallista avaamispäivää joudutaan odottamaan ensi vuoteen opastinjärjestelmän myöhästymisen takia. Viime keväänä valmistunut ja kesällä koeajettu rata saa CAF-vaununsakin hieman myöhässä, mutta niillä olisi kuitenkin ehditty aloittaa ajo ajoissa tämän vuoden syksynä. 350 kruunun opastinjärjestelmän kanssa joudutaan nyt odottelemaan elokuuhun 2014 saakka, jolloin myös jatkon Solnan keskuksesta Solnan asemalle pitäisi olla valmis. Samaan aikaan uudelleenavataan myös nykyinen osuus Sickla-Alvik, jonka opastinjärjestelmän uusinta piti suorittaa loppuun jo tänä vuonna, mutta suoritetaankin ens vuoden toukokuun ja elokuun välillä. Alvikista Solnaan tullaan kyllä liikennöimään, mutta harvakseltaan ja hitaasti ilman kunnollista opastusta. Lisäksi matkustajat joutuvat vaihtamaan Alvikissa vaunua.

Vastuussa myöhästymisestä on General Electricsin GE Transportation ja SL:ssä ollaan onneksi ilmeisesti varauduttu tulkitsemaan sopimusehtoja, koska sellaisia on papereihin kirjoitettu.

----------


## hmikko

> 350 kruunun opastinjärjestelmän


Melko halpaa. Älköön enää moitittako Tvärbanan-hankkeiden kustannushallintaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ja taas on ajeltu ohi tiestä eristetylle rataosuudelle, kertoo Dagens Nyheter. Tällä kertaa kyseessä oli nuorempi henkilö, joten ihan kokemattomuuskin voi olla syynä. Ei näyttäisi lumipeitettäkään olevan jäljellä ja paikka on ihan kohtalaisen hyvin valaistu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Täällä on aikaisemmin puhuttu, kuinka vignolkiskorata pölkyillä estäisi autoja ajamasta raitiotielle. Alan pikku hiljaa epäillä tuota argumenttia.

Aina kun sanotaan, että jokin ratkaisu on idioottivarma, unohdetaan että idiootit ovat hyvin kekseliäitä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Niin, pitäisikö siis tarkentaa, että se estää ajon radalla, muttei ajoa radalle. Tyhmähän siinä pitää olla, jos tarkoituksella yrittää ajaa.

----------


## Hape

SL'n kotisivun mukaan Tvärbanan Solnan osuudella aletaan liikennöidä  28.10 -13. Tosin Alvikissa pitää vaihtaa vaunua. Vasta vuoden kulutua on vaihdoton yhteys koko radan pituudelta.

Lisätietoja:

http://www2.sl.se/Templates/Article.aspx?id=18391

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ensimmäiset vaunut ovat täällä. Ilmeisesti niitä on tuotu varikolle jo viime kuun lopusta.

Samaan aikaan, kun Tukholman länsipuolelle halutaan kaivaa 61 miljardin kruunun autotunnelia, kauhistellaan uusien ratikoiden 25 miljoonan kappalehintaa.

Kulunvalvonnan myöhästymisestä johtuen näillä vaunuilla ajellaan syksystä alkaen helsinkiläistä vauhtia ensi vuoteen saakka välillä Alvik - Solna.

Videossa mainitaan ohimennen myös viimeisin toivonkipinä runkobussilinja 4:n muuttamisesta ratikkalinjaksi. Dagen Nyheter tiesi eilen kertoa, että maakäräjät vaativat tutkimaan uudelleen linja 4:n ratikkavaihtoehtoa (uutinen ei luettavissa verkossa). Tutkimusrahat on jo varattu seuraavan vuoden budjettiin.

----------


## Salomaa

Kävin ajamassa Tvärbanan päästä päähän ja yksi hyvä seikka sieltä kannattaa ottaa meillekin uuteen Raide-Jokeriin. NImittäin lipun leimaaminen pysäkillä. Siten vaunussa sisällä ei ole minkäänlaista sähläämistä lipun kanssa. Tvärbanan näytti olevan hieman enemmänkin kuin raitiotie, esim. pysäkit olivat enemmänkin jonkinlaisia asemia ja omaa katuverkosta erotettua rataa runsaasti. Eikä vaunu pysähtynyt muualla kuin pysäkeillä, eli liikennevaloetuudet toimivat.

----------

